# Ironassaults Journal



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 19, 2014)

So been away from here for awhile but since I have time that I can def devote to this journal thing I figured I'd start a new one. 

Body weight is 200lbs give or take a pound 5'9"

Bench 225lbs  12/6/4/4
DB Bench 80lbs  10/7/6/6
Incline DB Bench 65lbs  11/7/6/6
Incline Flyes 40lbs  12/10/9/7
Cable Flyes 40lbs  12x4

Took about a 4 1/2 hr break and got some meals in

Skull Crushers 80lbs  12/12/8/6
Tricep Ext 80lbs  12/6/6/5
Kickbacks 20lbs  12x4


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 19, 2014)

been forever since someone posted in this section


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 19, 2014)

I figure it's time to start writing stuff down again. Might as well be on here since I have a computer at work.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 21, 2014)

Well upon doing back today it appears I aggravated a back injury. Hopefully I will be able to walk tomorrow. No more bent over rows or deadlifts for me for a really long time.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 21, 2014)

too many other options anyway


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 21, 2014)

I love bent over rows but second time its caused an injury or aggravated it. Just not worth it anymore. I guess stomach being worthless is making my back worthless.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 21, 2014)

people go way too heavy on them... I don't really need more than 225


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 21, 2014)

I work with 225 most the time strict. Messed it up warming up. Not like my head wasn't right either. I was focused.....now walking could be a challenge for a couple days like last time.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 21, 2014)

bummer....ddp yoga


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 24, 2014)

So back is def limiting what I can do. Shoulders today. I put my ISO movements first in case my compound movements affected my back too much and to lighten the weight I would need to move around for my compound movements.

Side Laterals 30 12/12/12/8/6/6
Front delt raises 30 12/9/7/6
Rear delt pulls 85 12/12/12/12/12/12
Upright rows 85 12/10/7/6
Cable Arnold Pess 60 12/12/9/8/8/6

Went with cable arnold presses because I couldnt get the dumbbells into place


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 24, 2014)

must have free motion machines


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 25, 2014)

Alt. Dumbbell Curls 35 10/9/6/5
Incline Curls 25 10/8/6/5
Preacher Curls 20 12/10/8/7
Tri Pushdowns 140 12/12/12/8
One Arm Tri Ext 35 10/8/5/4
Kickbacks 20 12/12/8/6


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 28, 2014)

Did a few extremely light leg movements to test the waters. Back feels better but wasn't sure if I was ready for full blown workout. Will try a more serious leg routine tomorrow. Couple bouts of light cardio today while working.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 29, 2014)

Took it easy on legs today.

Leg Ext 150 12,12,12,9
Leg Curls 100 12,12,9,6
Single Leg press 200 6,6

Even though it wasn't much work its very apparent back injury is causing atrophy. Will def be taking it easy for at least another week I would Imagine.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2014)

too bad you aren't here...a set of leg extensions my way....you wouldn't hardly walk straight


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 29, 2014)

Caused a bunch of discomfort doing what little I did today. Last time took a couple weeks to get back to "normal."


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2014)

yeah....probly leg press


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 31, 2014)

So back is still killing me but I cant take not getting a good lift in anymore.

DB Bench 100 12,7 80 10,6
Incline DB Bench 70 12,10,7,5
Incline Flyes 45 12,10,8,7
Seated Cable CO 60 12,8,7,6
Cable CO Superset w/ PU 40 12/12 x 4

Gonna attempt some back stuff tomorrow......guess we will see


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Aug 2, 2014)

Still protecting my back but needed a little work. Pump was insane even with little work.....guess from not doing any back for two weeks

Wide Pullups 12,6,6,5
Underhand Pulldowns 120 12,10,9,6
Single Arm Rows 70 12,12,9


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Aug 2, 2014)

DB Military Press 80 6 70 12,8,6
Upright rows 85 12,12,8,7
SS Side Lateral/Front delt raise 25 12/6,10/6,6/5
Rear Laterals 20 12,12,10,8
Shrugs 3x20s 50x3


----------

